# Hilfe! Elektrische Störungen / Audioproblem



## Elektro_Nils (10. Juli 2018)

*Hilfe! Elektrische Störungen / Audioproblem*

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe ich bin hier richtig und jemand kann mir weiterhelfen. 

Ich habe ein großes Problem, dass es in den Lautsprecherboxen meines PCs, sowie im Radio und in der Stereoanlage zu Hause in meinem Zimmer hin und wieder einmalig laut knackt!

Zunächst dachte ich, es hängt mit der Leuchtstoffröhre zusammen, die sich in einem anderen Raum befindet, da man das Knacken meistens dann hörte, wenn man den Lichtschalter betätigt hat.
Ich habe sie gegen eine LED Röhre austauschen lassen und in der Tat tritt das Problem nun seltener auf, ist jedoch nicht vollständig behoben.
Es knackt nun seltener, aber da ich hochwertige und empfindliche Lautsprecherboxen habe, befürchte ich, dass diese dadurch beschädigt werden können.
Das Knacken tritt momentan z.B. dann auf, wenn man die Gastherme ausschaltet oder das Licht im Kühlschrank ausgeht. Das passiert aber nicht jedes Mal und irgendwie tauchen immer neuere Störquellen auf.
Manchmal knackt es auch von alleine, wenn man nichts tut. Vielleicht sind das elektrische Induktionen, die durch den Raum gehen und nicht über das Stromnetz?
Die Elektriker, die ich gefragt habe, konnten mir leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.

Hatte jemand von euch bereits dieses Problem und kennt eine Lösung, wie ich meinen Rechner, Lautsprecher, Audiosystem vor soetwas schützen kann?
Ich habe auch eine Stromleiste mit Spannungsschutz und Filter, aber die bringt leider nichts.
Der Austausch des Netzteils im PC hat auch nicht geholfen.
Einen Stromkasten haben wir auf der Etage nicht, da Altbau.
Kennt jemand eine Technologie, die dieses Knacken unterbinden kann?

Danke vorab für eure Tipps.


----------



## dekay55 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hilfe! Elektrische Störungen / Audioproblem*

Erstmal Willkommen, bist zwar im Falschen unterforum gelandet aber das macht nix, wird schon nen Moderator verschieben. 

Du solltest erstmal anfangen Fehler auszugrenzen, Hast du das Knacken auch wenn der PC nicht angeschlossen ist an den Verstärker ? 
Das wäre nämlich das vermutlich einfachste, eine Galvanische Trennung zwischen PC und Verstärker, falls der PC die Störung weiter gibt. 
Die Ursache ist für mich eigentlich klar, du hättest nicht dazu schreiben müssen das es nen Altbau ist, das hat man aus deiner Erzählung einfach schon rausgehört. Vermutlich wird bei dir die Unterverteilung nach dem alten TN-C System sein, und da liegt der Hund begraben. Ein indiz dafür ist z.b für mich das du das Knacksen hörst wenn die Therme oder das Licht im Kühlschrank ausgeht, das sind kurzzeitige Überspannungen die du aber garnicht mitbekommen dürftest problem hierbei ist aber du bekommst sie mit weil die unterschiedlichen Phasen in deiner Wohnung kurzzeitig den Außenleiter erheblich ungleichmässig belasten, das führt zu einer Phasenverschiebung im Nullpunkt und die Spannungspitze macht sich auf ner zweiten Phase bemerkbar, und das ist jenes was du als Knacken hörst. 

Der Grund warum das mit den LED weniger geworden ist, liegt einfach darin das die LED ne ganz andere Last darstellen, bei den Leuchtstoffröhren hast du nen Trafo als Vorschaltgerät, und das ist ne böse Induktive Last die bei nem uralt Lichtschalter mit ausgelutschten Kontakten durchaus nen Abreißfunken erzeugen, und dieser erzeugt wiederum ne Böse Überspannung, gepaart mit dem uralt TN-C System ergibt das Hörbare Knacken in der Anlage ( die Ursache hier in der Schaltung vom Verstärker wird den Siebelkos zu schulde kommen ) Das gleiche hast beim Kühlschrank und allen was ne Induktive Last darstellt. 

Versuch Nr1 
Lichtschalter Austauschen 
Versuch Nr2  Unterverteilung prüfen lassen, ggf die Verbindungen in der Unterverteilung neu machen, die können nach 30-40 Jahren schon mal so verschmoddert und korrodiert sein das der Kontakt nicht mehr zu 100% gegeben ist, was wiederum dein Problem verursachen würde.
Das gleiche gilt für Steckdosen die Uralt sind, alles was älter ist als 30-40 Jahre würde ich komplett überprüfen lassen 
Versuch Nr3   Die Komplette Unterverteilung ab Stromzähler neu machen lassen nach dem heutigen Standart TN-C-S 

Ich glaube ich muss nicht erwähnen das all diese Arbeiten nur von einem Fachmann durchgeführt werden dürfen, also bitte nicht auf die Idee kommen selbst Hand anzulegen, selbst wenn du könntest Abnehmen kann dir das nur ein Meister.


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hilfe! Elektrische Störungen / Audioproblem*

Dein Zeug hinter eine USV packen könnte eventuell helfen.


----------

